# Rejection Appeal



## ediwatt001 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi there

My visa application under Visitor's Visa section 11 (6) was rejected. Reason given:

1) Written undertaking of financial responsibility for the applicant in terms of regulation 11(4) (a) (e.g. municipality bill.)

2) Proof of sufficient financial means in terms of regulation 11(1) (c)

What would be the best response for a successful appeal application?

Best regards


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

what did u submit for the following:


1) Written undertaking of financial responsibility for the applicant in terms of regulation 11(4) (a) (e.g. municipality bill.)

2) Proof of sufficient financial means in terms of regulation 11(1) (c)


----------



## ediwatt001 (Apr 16, 2015)

ernal said:


> what did u submit for the following:
> 
> 
> 1) Written undertaking of financial responsibility for the applicant in terms of regulation 11(4) (a) (e.g. municipality bill.)
> ...




1) - I submitted the lease contract for the flat we are renting. The lease contract has my name and passport number as well as my partner's name and ID number, as well as a supporting letter from the property company's lawyer.
-The property company also provided a letter explaining that the utility bill is in the name of the company and our names does not feature at all and as such we cannot be issued with a municipality utility bill. We backed this up with a sworn affidavit from the police station.
2) Three months bank statement from me and another one from my partner. 

Two weeks after the application was submitted, I emailed Nobuhle Mazibuko ([email protected]) seeking her assistance. She forwarded my email two DHA staff. I followed up with several emails.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

k thanks was it endorse for work or business?


----------



## ediwatt001 (Apr 16, 2015)

ernal said:


> k thanks was it endorse for work or business?


it was an endorsement for work.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

ediwatt001 said:


> 1) - I submitted the lease contract for the flat we are renting. The lease contract has my name and passport number as well as my partner's name and ID number, as well as a supporting letter from the property company's lawyer.
> -The property company also provided a letter explaining that the utility bill is in the name of the company and our names does not feature at all and as such we cannot be issued with a municipality utility bill. We backed this up with a sworn affidavit from the police station.
> 2) Three months bank statement from me and another one from my partner.
> 
> Two weeks after the application was submitted, I emailed Nobuhle Mazibuko ([email protected]) seeking her assistance. She forwarded my email two DHA staff. I followed up with several emails.


Hi 

Both section of the regulation doesnt apply to Section 11(6) Visitor Visa

You contributed to the problem by telling them you dont have a Utility bill in your names which is not a requirement in the first place, and secondly what was the need to email the Ministers Office after just 2 weeks of submitting your application, the processing time is 8 weeks


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Both section of the regulation doesnt apply to Section 11(6) Visitor Visa
> 
> You contributed to the problem by telling them you dont have a Utility bill in your names which is not a requirement in the first place, and secondly what was the need to email the Ministers Office after just 2 weeks of submitting your application, the processing time is 8 weeks


VISITORS VISA SECTION 11(6) - SPOUSE OF A CITIZEN OR PERMANENT RESIDENT
SECTION 11 OF THE ACT
Documents required for Visitor Visa
Documents Required
Yes
No
 Duly completed online form. Handwritten forms will not be accepted by Department of Home Affairs.
 Passport copy and current status in the Republic
 Valid passport which expires in no less than 30 days after expiry of the intended date of departure from the Republic in terms of regulation 9(1)(a)
 The application is being submitted in person, no less than 60 days prior to the expiry date of the applicant’s visa and if the visa was issued for less than 30 days, not later than seven working days before the expiry of the visa.
 Police clearance certificate issued by the police or security authority in each country where the relevant applicant resided for 12 months or longer after attaining the age of 18 years, in respect of criminal records or the character of that applicant, which certificate shall not be older than six months at the time of its submission: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa but from the Republic)
 A medical report - Medical report should not be older than 6 months at the time of submission
 A radiological report. Provided that a radiological report shall not be required in respect of children under the age of 12 years or pregnant women
 Marriage certificate or in the case of a foreign spousal relationship, proof of official recognition thereof issued by the authorities of the foreign country of the applicant (where applicable).
 The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a South African citizen or resident is applicable as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship.
 A yellow fever vaccination certificate if that person travelled or intends travelling from or transiting through a yellow fever endemic area: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required where that person travelled or intends travelling in direct transit through such area)
 Full birth certificates in respect of each dependent child
 Proof of a union recognised in terms of the Recognition of Customary Marriages Act, 1998 (Act No. 120 of 1998), where applicable.
 Divorce decree, where applicable.
 Death certificate, in respect of late spouse, where applicable.
 Legal separation order, where applicable.
 Proof of payment of the applicable fee
 An employment offer where applicable
 Proof of registration of the Business with CIPC and proof of registration with SARS, where applicable
 Proof of provisional acceptance form an Educational Institution where applicable
 Support letter and copy of ID of spouse who is a South African citizen or Permanent resident
Notes: No person holding a visitor's visa may apply for a change of status to his or her visa


----------



## ediwatt001 (Apr 16, 2015)

Jack14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Both section of the regulation doesnt apply to Section 11(6) Visitor Visa
> 
> You contributed to the problem by telling them you dont have a Utility bill in your names which is not a requirement in the first place, and secondly what was the need to email the Ministers Office after just 2 weeks of submitting your application, the processing time is 8 weeks


It was for the reason that it wasn't a requirement that I emailed the minister's office and the fact that as at that time (2 weeks after submitting my appeal application at the VFS office in Rivonia, the status of my application still said: ...application has been accepted by VFS...). The status changed to "... application has been received at DHA headquarters...", 2 days after I sent my email.


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

Did yu end up coming right?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Why don't u just wait for the outcome of the appeal. You should start following up on your appeal if it's been more than 8 months since submission and not 2 weeks. 

You have to be patient at this time.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

ediwatt001 said:


> 1) - I submitted the lease contract for the flat we are renting. The lease contract has my name and passport number as well as my partner's name and ID number, as well as a supporting letter from the property company's lawyer.
> -The property company also provided a letter explaining that the utility bill is in the name of the company and our names does not feature at all and as such we cannot be issued with a municipality utility bill. We backed this up with a sworn affidavit from the police station.
> 2) Three months bank statement from me and another one from my partner.
> 
> Two weeks after the application was submitted, I emailed Nobuhle Mazibuko ([email protected]) seeking her assistance. She forwarded my email two DHA staff. I followed up with several emails.



Hi, for a "Written undertaking of financial responsibility for the applicant in terms of regulation 11(4)" Your partner needs to do an affidavit (Preferably at SAPS and its free). The affidavid needs to say that your partner will be responsible for your financial upkeep while you are in the Republic of SA. Your partner then needs to attach a bank statement to indicate they have the financial means. I think the amount your partner need to have demonstrate is for your upkeep is R3500. Also make sure the balance on the bank statement is some respectable figure, lets say R10000. THough this is not a legal requirement I feel its important to persuade the adjudicator that you have sufficient means to take care of somebody. If you have R200 or negative balance the adjudicator may take a biased view on your financial muscle.


----------

